

Ask HN: What strategies can you recommend to advertise our iPad app (indie)? - boggzPit

Our app is an iPad only app for travel enthusiasts and visualizes more than 25k webcams all over the world. From the Antarctica to North Pole all parts of the world are captured.&lt;p&gt;Our questions is: How can we as indie developers market our app? Of course do we have a limited budget, but can we do to push it bit more?&lt;p&gt;Here is the link to the app to get an impression:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;visualino.com&#x2F;&lt;p&gt;Thanks
Nelson
======
blakdawg
Have you considered posting a link to it on HN while pretending to ask for
marketing advice?

